# The Covenant of Works



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 7, 2004)

A New Chart on the Covenant of Works is ready...

This covers the ideas surrounding the Covenant of Works taken from the structure and thought process of Herman Witsius' &quot;The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man.&quot; It is a visual and shorthand textural chart that deals with the most important aspects of a crucial doctrine in Covenant Theology.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/the-puritan-shop/charts/

Check out Chart #10...


----------

